# Bigfoot snows/blues?



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok...does anyone know if they still produce these and if so, where i can get them and how much are they? 
I have heard that they discontinued them but also heard a few places still carry them.
Let me know if have any info on this please?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been told they will produce them, but must be purchased in bulk (like a truckload). If that's the case, I'm curious why retailers aren't carrying them?


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah,
You think Cabelas would at least carry them if that were the case. I emailed Bigfoot about this so I will post any response i get from them. The higdon stackable snows/blues are looking pretty good to me. Might have to pick up some of them instead.


----------



## bobw (Jan 14, 2004)

There is a place in Peoria, Il that sells the bigfoot snow/blue. The place is Southside Worm Ranch. Contact Tim Presley at (309)637-5063. They pretty much have a deal where they buy all of the snow/blue bigfoots that Clinton Co. makes each year. I hope this helps. I am lucky enough to only live 45 minutes from them. I can't tell you if he ships them or not. Let me know if I can help. :beer:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

bb - would you be interested in 3 doz outlaw snow goose silo's?


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks bobw. I will call there and see if they ship and what their prices are.
jbain, right now we are just focusing on adding BF's, higdons, and northwinds to the spread. 
Does anyone have pictures of the bigfoot snows and blues? we airbrush our canadas and i am just curious if i will need to touch them up or add detail. 
Thanks for the response guys.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

hey BB I pm'ed ya


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

BB...check out ebay, they have a few Bigfoot Snows and Blues on there right now. heres the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=36251


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

their $260 a doz at the worm ranch.


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I emailed R&R in Clinton, IA a few days ago cause I guess they used to carry them. They emailed back today and said Cabelas bought the whole lot of snows this year and should have them for sale in a week. Doesn't sound like many cause he said they will sell out fast.


----------

